# How to register a dog AKC



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Another member, LJack, recently purchased a Golden from Italy and had her AKC registered. Hopefully she sees this thread and can add her knowledge.


----------



## HappyNY (Oct 6, 2016)

I also know I need to get what they call an export pedigree
But after that don't really know what to do.
Do you know if I can register her at Golden retriever club?
Because she is from europe will her standards be different ?
Thanks
Cristina


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Here is the AKC form https://images.akc.org/pdf/ADIMPT_1112_stat.pdf?_ga=1.125267210.1240835207.1480797925

It is $100. You need an excepted export pedigree, the dog must be permanently identified by chip or tattoo, and you must submit front and side veiw 3x5 photos. They will also need to DNA before any of your dog's offspring will become AKC registerable. 
You can find more here https://www.apps.akc.org/apps/conta...stry.cfm?_ga=1.87467032.1240835207.1480797925


----------



## HappyNY (Oct 6, 2016)

Thanks LJack!
I already asked for export pedigree.
I don't want to breed her, just want her to have all papers.
Was thinking of training her to be a therapy dog, she is amazing.
Very calm, sweet and friendly
Another question, maybe you can help me.
She is from a good breeder in europe, how and when should I test her for eyes and joints?
Thank you


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks for asking this question. I was wondering about this for the future for myself as well.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

HappyNY said:


> Thanks LJack!
> 
> She is from a good breeder in europe, how and when should I test her for eyes and joints?
> Thank you


Her eyes can be done at any time and should be done (if not breeding) at least every other year- yearly is better, Goldens have issues you'd want to catch early.
Her heart should be done by a cardiologist, after she is 12 months old. Send both eyes and heart in to OFA- her breeder will be most appreciative! OFA charges $8 each for verifying/listing these. Next year it'll be $7.50 (I think- it's been years and years since I have sent in only one dog's stuff so I write way bigger checks).
Hips and elbows should be done after 2 years old, and you'll want someone good to position for you- either email someone local who's got Goldens and ask who is in your area that does a good job at them, or post here and someone will know someone who will know...you do want someone who does a lot of OFAs to do your girl.


----------



## HappyNY (Oct 6, 2016)

Thank you!!
I will look into this, will research here in NY where I can do all the tests.
My other Golden is 14 years old, she is good shape 
A little difficulty getting up.
I want to do everything "by the book"


----------



## HappyNY (Oct 6, 2016)

Thanks Laura!!!
I already asked for her export pedigree, I also did her K9data.
I don't want a show dog, I love her to pieces...
I always had dogs since I was a baby (my mom is a dog's lover) 
Had a lot of breeds, but since I got my first Golden retriever back in 1998, I just fell in Love with this breed.
Happy is my 5th golden retriever, before I got her I did a few research here in US. (before I found the Forum), and I was a little afraid of buying a golden here in the states. They would ask for too much money or I felt it was a puppy farm.
So that is why I decided to buy her from a breeder in Portugal.
I would like her to have puppies, at least once. My previous golden only one had babies the others where spayed. 
I am not a breeder and don't intend to become one..
I had so many dogs trough out my life, I just feel that this one has all the best features (temperamental).
My other golden (the one who is 14) never had babies, also a wonderful temperament and beautiful, more then once I had breeders wanted to buy her from me or even give me money so I wouldn't breed her...
I keep telling my husband she would be a great therapy dog...


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

LJack said:


> Here is the AKC form https://images.akc.org/pdf/ADIMPT_1112_stat.pdf?_ga=1.125267210.1240835207.1480797925
> 
> It is $100. You need an excepted export pedigree, the dog must be permanently identified by chip or tattoo, and you must submit front and side veiw 3x5 photos. They will also need to DNA before any of your dog's offspring will become AKC registerable.
> You can find more here https://www.apps.akc.org/apps/conta...stry.cfm?_ga=1.87467032.1240835207.1480797925



Laura, I am curious- went to AKC and read up a little, am I right in understanding the dog must be registered in YOUR name, on the export pedigree, before applying to AKC register? I wonder how people who import pregnant bitches do this in a timely way?


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Great question. I really don't know since Tizzy was in my name.


----------



## BlazenGR (Jan 12, 2012)

I think that is why we are seeing more of these pregnant girls imported in the previous owner's name, and I am assuming with lease agreements filed with AKC, because some of these litters must have been bred before the girls were shipped, but they show up in the stud book with the previous owner's name, but the litter has the importer's (the new owner) name. Probably quicker than getting the export pedigree when the exporter has a hungry buyer on the hook, needs to the get the dog shipped, and the buyer has cash in hand.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

We have an AKC judge here in FL who is always (it seems) importing pregnant bitches - not Goldens, though she is a Golden judge, but GSDs- and I wonder how she gets paperwork done in any timely way at all. It seems like it'd take months to get it done w bitch/puppies all in new owner's name.


----------



## HappyNY (Oct 6, 2016)

I got my Export pedigree done in 1 week.
If you know somebody at Kennel club it can get done in 1 day.
They already have pedigree done. They change ownership (you just need to sign original pedigree), after ownership is switch they just issue the export pedigree with new owner.
When Happy traveled to NY, she was shipped as cargo they only ask for Health certificate issued and signed by a licensed veterinarian within 10 days of travel and Rabies vaccination certification, at that time her pedigree still showed she was own by breeder. I had to go to Lisbon in December and I changed ownership at that time.
Health Certificates and all the paperwork was done in my name.
I was super easy to ship her here.
No big deals.


----------

